# Tyres Again, again!!!



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Evening All,

Been following the summer v winter thread with interest as I may need to replace all 4 of mine soon due to age.

The tyres on my van (Renault Master LWB) are 225 65R 16's. The Renault handbook lists four different sizes of tyres which presumably could be on the van when new. These range from 195's up to 225's. So my question is..... can I safely change the width and height of tyre as long as the speed and load index remain within the limits that my van would require. I ask, because looking at some premium tyres like the Continental Vanco Fourseasons 2 and Michelin Agilis (and others), there is often as much as £40 per tyre difference if you come down just one size, say from 225 to 215.

Caulkhead


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If as you say you remain within the required limits for the vehicle then why not, after all £40x4 is a lot of money.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you're not running at the maximum weight then a smaller profile could be used, but wear will be increased.

I've just gone up from 215/75R16C to 225/75R16C on the Mercedes, bigger tyres last that bit longer.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The different sizes will be to meet the needs of various body types that can be built on the base chassis. 

You COULD be in a bit of an awkward place if you deviate from the tyre spec specified by the vehicle manufacturer (which would be the converter, rather than the base vehicle manufacturer)

Are the load ratings the same for the various width tyres??

Rather than downsize tyre why not buy "white van man" tyres?? They have the same speed and load rating as CP tyres and cost much less. 

Others will say CP tyres are "stronger" but if the makers give them the same load rating can they REALLY be any stronger? I have used WVM tyres on all my motorhomes without any issue (and saved a lot of money over the years)


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep, agree with Ploddy on that, anything labelled 'motorhome' automatically gets a 50% price hike!

We bought the four new 225/75R16C 118/121 rating for under £300, £282 to be exact. three of them were free fitting as well.

If you look at discount places like Camkskill they do some good deals, plus ebay of course.

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Just as a matter of interest Peter, what brand were the 4 tyres that you bought?

Caulkhead


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yokohama.

Just bought 3 more, giving me 6 of the same make (2 X 110R on the front and 4 X 121R on the back) plus a couple of new spares.

All are shamelessly summer tyres, 2 are new off unused spare wheels, one unfitted. Don't have a problem with take-offs, they are new tyres at half the price. These came from Germany, 24 Euros carriage but £56 each is a third of new retail.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> We bought the four new 225/75R16C 118/121 rating for under £300, £282 to be exact. three of them were free fitting as well.
> 
> Peter


I read that as 'You bought 4 tyres but they only fitted 3 for free' :lol:

But I guess you may have got them from different suppliers - for stock shortage reasons maybe?

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, picked them up at various places, the free fitting ones were at Luton, so I ran down with the repainted wheels, got three done for free and paid for another.



















£30 a wheel to get them shotblasted and repainted.

Peter


----------

